
Suggest to HN: D A R K M O D E - jonnismash
Please HN, please. This is one, if not, the first site that I visit after making my coffee. The glaring white background is absolutely horrendous. Please add a dark mode feature.
======
onion2k
Use Stylish and add it yourself - [https://userstyles.org/styles/127454/dark-
hn](https://userstyles.org/styles/127454/dark-hn)

~~~
kjhughes
Or use the nice Dark Reader plugin for Chrome, Firefox, and Safari:

[https://darkreader.org/](https://darkreader.org/)

~~~
m-p-3
Sadly it often makes Firefox Mobile generate popups about a script being slow
on larger websites.

On a different note, I can change my bar topcolor in my HN profile, would be
nice to be able to change the BG and font color as well.

~~~
anotheryou
try this one: [https://github.com/m-khvoinitsky/dark-background-light-
text-...](https://github.com/m-khvoinitsky/dark-background-light-text-
extension)

~~~
jonnismash
The crazy thing is that people are suggesting things that should simply be
added on as a function of the site. It's 2019, Dark mode is here to stay, why
not just add it natively instead of having to install yet another plug-in/add-
in/extension?

~~~
anotheryou
Did you know the original proposal for CSS was meant to include "user styles"?

They where even supposed to be blended on how much they should be yours or the
websites.

    
    
             User            Author
      Font   o-----x--------------o 64%
      Color  o-x------------------o 90%
      Margin o-------------x------o 37%
      Volume o---------x----------o 50%
    

source:
[https://www.wiumlie.no/2006/phd/archive/www.w3.org/People/ho...](https://www.wiumlie.no/2006/phd/archive/www.w3.org/People/howcome/p/cascade.html)

~~~
zzo38computer
That is an unusual idea, although a lot of that stuff is good idea. Some of my
ideas I wrote in a document how to make a better web browser program, some are
similar to this, and some aren't, and some of the stuff in this document I can
add.

Some things may be a problem when using multiple text colours in a single
document (or to do reverse video when the document does not specify its own
colours). But I had already thought of a way to work with that, which is to
support indexed colours. (You could specify both an indexed and direct colour
for the same property, so that the direct colour is normally used, but the
indexed colour helps when needed.)

Of course, I would do it now with the existing CSS rather than the format
there, although many things would be using "privileged" CSS codes, not
available to document writers but are available to the user. There would also
be additional unprivileged codes available, usable by both the user and the
document author.

I also thought that many things can be done with "data-" attributes and CSS
styles for availability by user stylesheets even if the document author does
not use them. (I have used them in HTML documents that actually have no CSS at
all, for this reason.)

~~~
anotheryou
Luckily userstyles have the privilege of loading last. I e.g. re-color my
visited links globally.

------
avmich
> The glaring white background is absolutely horrendous.

What is it that brings people to dark background teams? I'm genuinely
interested. They were a necessity back when the quality of screens was worse,
but today? Is it a fashion with many followers or is there some rationale
behind it?

~~~
ironmagma
Many eye doctors will tell you that blue light is bad for your eyes. In my
mind, the less blue light the better.

~~~
musicale
Exactly this - avoiding macular degeneration.

------
omosubi
It's so frustrating to see all the negative responses here. Users have been
asking for dark modes for 8 or 10 years now, why (especially for a site as
simple as hackernews) is it dismissed? As a user, I don't want to have to
install plugins or change browser/os settings, especially on mobile. I want a
button on the website that changes the colors. Why is that so much to ask?

------
based2
[https://darkreader.org/](https://darkreader.org/)
[https://github.com/darkreader/darkreader](https://github.com/darkreader/darkreader)
MIT

[https://davidwalsh.name/prefers-color-
scheme](https://davidwalsh.name/prefers-color-scheme)

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/CSS/@media/pref...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/CSS/@media/prefers-color-scheme)

[https://css-tricks.com/dark-modes-with-css/](https://css-tricks.com/dark-
modes-with-css/)

[https://caniuse.com/#search=prefers-color-
scheme](https://caniuse.com/#search=prefers-color-scheme)

------
Oxodao
I've made a simple port for Robb Owen's VSCode synthwave theme for Stylus for
Hackernews. It's really not complete yet, and may break at any time, but it
works ok enough for me right now. If you want to try it out. Hopping it helps
:) [https://github.com/oxodao/synthwave-themed-
sites/blob/master...](https://github.com/oxodao/synthwave-themed-
sites/blob/master/hackernews/hn.css)

------
endergame
I have used this application on my mobile for a long time, really what I love
about it is its dark mode. The website is also available.

[http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/)

PD: Android link is broken Alternative:
[https://m.apkshub.com/app/com.premii.hn](https://m.apkshub.com/app/com.premii.hn)

------
probinso
Pretty sure this is all you need

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hncute%C2%A0a-pret...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hncute%C2%A0a-pretty-
pink-hack/efcgbnccnagdhbdhnghlldlolfppcfia)

------
kleer001
There's plenty of 3rd party solutions.

What have you already tried and why don't they work for you?

~~~
bananamerica
On mobile?

 _hi, downvoter... it was an honest question. Sorry? :(_

~~~
cubedrone
I use a firefox mobile add-on called 'night mode - hacker news'

~~~
bananamerica
This[1] and other links tell me that there are no addons for Firefox on iOS.
Sadly, that is what I use.

[1] [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/add-ons-firefox-
ios](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/add-ons-firefox-ios)

~~~
kick
Firefox for iOS has night mode built in.

------
musicale
I have gotten great mileage out of a dark mode css style sheet.

